

Coaching Kids to Focus on Focus - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904716604576542593019231326.html

======
espeed
"Focus on focus" -- that's exactly the phrase I had my niece and her friend
verbally repeat as one of the things they were going to _focus_ on before each
tennis drill, but I didn't realize that was a "thing" :)

